# Trying a P. saulosi species tank



## Lakeshow24 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a 50g tank that is 30"x18"x21" and want to try a saulosi species tank. I know that a 30" tank isnt the best but its the largest i can fit in the space available, and is why the tank has such odd dimensions. After seeing pictures of other's saulosi tanks that are even smaller, i feel like ill be able to pull it off. Plus i will be dedicated to making it work out and have no problem removing fish when needed.

So i was wondering what everyone thinks would be a good starting point on the number of males and females i should put in? Most likely I will start with juveniles or saulosi that are just old enough to be sexed.

On a side note ill be using pool filter sand as substrate and river rocks for decor.
Also have a AC110 and am thinking of adding a canister, such as a Rena XP3

Let me know what you guys and gals think so far, and thank you for any input.

Here's a pic of the empty tank for perspective.


----------



## dillon0990 (Jun 11, 2011)

that is smaller length wise than is recommended but it is a big tank. i think saulosi should work out just fine. As for a number im not certain but im sure you could get away with 15 to 18. 4 males 14 females.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 75 gal. saulosi tank,same dimensions except the length which is a foot and a half difference,
4 males 17 females,1 male full breeding colours,beautiful ,2nd male about 90%,the other 2 maybe 50%,but they switch-off pretty fast when around the other males(to 0)
mine are almost adult,they are breeding and there is aggression(chasing),the breeding male is fast,he can go the length of the tank ,like a snap of a finger
saying all this,I would start with juveniles and remove either the most aggressive or any bullied victim,hoping to end up with at most three males and around 10 females,good luck
for maybe inspiration and by chance,heres a video I took today actually,


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, *** got a simular tank mine is 40x14x22
and thx to Dillon im gonne have some Saulosi in there to gonne handle them the same way Newforestrob is telling u so it will become a nice colorfull tank!
4 males and 14 femaes but just starting with juvies and see how it goes.

@Newforestrob nice tank u got there mate!


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I think it will work fine, I've known people have smaller Saulosi species tanks work very well (with reduced numbers of course :wink: ).


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

People have pulled it off in a 29 before. A member on this forum actually. Sorry, can't remember his handle. No guarantee obviously but I wouldn't hesitate giving it a shot...


----------



## Lakeshow24 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies every one.

Im going to be ordering 15 juvies in the next week or so to give this a shot, still need to finish setting up the tank though.

Im going to try and end up with 3 males and 9-12 females and see how that goes for a while.

Can anyone recommend some bottom feeders that would work well with the saulosi? Just to get a little variety in the tank.

Also beautiful tank newforestrob, loved the videos.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

A group of Synodontis lucipinnis, or a Bristlenose Pleco. I've seen quite a few people on the forum having the latter in Saulosi species tanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In order to have a 50/50 chance to get 12 females I'd order more like 24 juveniles. And I've read saulosi are male-heavy.


----------



## Lakeshow24 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Melan ill check those out.

I know ordering 24 would be the best way to do it but at $8.00 per fish it get's pretty pricey when my goal is only 15.

Also the vendor seemed pretty confident he'll be able to pick out the ratio i'm looking for.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Edited to remove vendor name.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

*Lakeshow24*
Also beautiful tank newforestrob, loved the videos

thanks,good luck with the species tank,I,m enjoying mine,to bad you are not closer I could hook you up.


----------



## Lakeshow24 (Dec 3, 2009)

The tank is up and running now so i figured i would do an update, also have some questions.

I ended up ditching the AC 110 for a Rena XP3 and went with all black lava rock and some nice white aragonite sand.

I did a 7 day fishless cycle using Dr. Tim's One and Only Nitrifying Bacteria which worked great.

And as of friday i now have 15 Saulosi in the tank all about 1" long!

Heres a pic of where it is today, let me know what you think (sorry for iphone quality pics)









Now for all the questions!

I originally wanted to end up with 3 male Saulosi and 9-12 female Saulosi, i know the odds of this happening with 15 juvies is a bad, so taking the advise of DrRansom, i think im going to order about 8 more! Think this would be the best idea? I figured i might as well get them now so i can grow them all out together, instead of trying to find more females later.

Another idea i was thinking about was maybe just going with what i have and doing a smaller ration and adding another species such as Rusties, let me know what you guys think about doing two species in this size tank, am i crazy to try?

I also want to add three Syno Lucipinnis, and a Bristle Nose Pleco for diversity/clean up. Will they fit?

On a side note im doing daily 50%-60% water changes and feeding NLS Cichlid Formula 3x a day (Small Feedings!). I want to grow these little guys as fast as nature will allow, i was wondering if i should give the NLS Grow formula a try for the extra protein, but since these fish are dwarf mbuna i am not sure if i should try this with 1" fish, since they only max out at around 4". Let me know what you think about switching to the NLS Grow.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It looks good. Given it is a 30" tank I would add the BN but not the synos. You should not have to change water daily and buying 8 fish to ensure adequate females is probably a good idea. Another species is probably a BAD idea. :thumb:

No need for NLS Grow if your fish are already one inch...better to be safe with the lower protein now that they are juveniles.


----------



## chptunes (Jul 19, 2011)

I say just stick to the Saulosi only, and wait to see what ratio works out. The yellow/orange females, the transforming/subdominate males, and dominate males will provide plenty of eye candy.. in my opinion.

Do you want to save any fry from this tank, eventually? Saulosi fry should not be difficult to sale/trade.


----------



## Lakeshow24 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Ill stick with the saulosi for sure then, just figured i would ask before ordering more.

DJRansome im curious why the Syno Lucipinnis are too much for the tank, is it due too the aggression from the Saulosi or just the tank size in general is too small for the species? I really wanted these guys they seem like they have great personality.

Thanks for the comment on food ill stick with the NLS Cichlid Formula, i have been researching how to provide the best environment for growth on this forum and have read that doing frequent, large water changes was the best thing you could do, thats why i have been doing the daily 50% change. If you think this is a waste of water more than anything let me know and ill cut back to every couple days. I also keep the temperature at 80 degrees, is this ideal?

I do plan on keeping and raising fry to sell or trade eventually, i have an extra 20gH i could use, but ill probably let the first females that hold to spit in the tank just to watch how this goes down naturally, and to see if any actually make it! 

Thanks again!


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Large water changes will help the fish grow no matter what their size, if you can keep doing the 50% daily I say keep at it! :thumb:

I try to keep my temp 78-79, 80 is good for growth but once mine are a little larger I drop it a couple degrees.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think you would want anything smaller than a 36" long tank for a trio of lucipinnis, and they like to be in groups of 5-6 so they are better in a larger tank.


----------

